# [Discussion] Cubing YouTube Channels



## Karl Ferber (Apr 18, 2017)

Hi guys. This thread is for getting your channel out there and growing an audience. People who have just started a (cubing) channel can leave a link here and others will check it out. Hope this helps smaller YouCubers who can't seem to grow!
Link to my channel:
https://m.youtube.com/channel/UCK61OsedLAXu-ZBcI4m0EIw


----------



## cuber314159 (Apr 18, 2017)

Mine is intermediate cuber , I don't know how to paste a link on phone

Please check out intermediate cuber


----------



## tx789 (Apr 19, 2017)

My channel has been around since 2010 and has 102 subscribers it is not new but is very small. Though the fact a don't upload much these days and the majority of my videos are solves are reasons for this.


Spoiler



I don't want to make unboxings and reviews much but that is what is popular and makes up a majority of cubing videos. I didn't see the point of making a review on a older puzzle since there are heaps already. I haven't bought many cubes as they came out. Also I'm not as interested in making cubing videos as I was years ago. The only reason I made unboxings is cause I knew they were popular not because I wanted too. The two reveiws I made were cause I had to due to the requirements from lightake (I those cubes for free, they did a giveaway and one requirement was having least 800 posts on speedsolving.)


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Apr 19, 2017)

Channel: JustinTimeCuber
Subscroodles: 43
Voos: 2449
Veediows: 35


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Apr 19, 2017)

Anyone can be popular if they make good videos for long enough. There are a few big youcubers now that just started, but because their videos are entertaining and informative, they're really big.
I do agree though it is difficult to come up with cubing video ideas that aren't the regular unboxings/reviews type, but it's definitely possible and being original with your ideas will make you popular.

I've attempted to keep the majority of my videos not the regular boring unboxings/reviews, but I know I still have lots to improve in both quality and ideas. It's not easy for some youcubers to grow because they aren't bringing anything extra to the community at the moment. Although, experience is key, so that's not to say they can't grow.


----------



## Douf (Apr 19, 2017)

cuber314159 said:


> Mine is intermediate cuber , I don't know how to paste a link on phone
> 
> Please check out intermediate cuber


What's the difference between Jesus Christ and Christ Jesus?


----------



## asacuber (Apr 19, 2017)

Mine is GOTTASOLVEFAST. PLZ check it out, I only have 34 subs!


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Apr 19, 2017)

Douf said:


> What's the difference between Jesus Christ and Christ Jesus?


?

Nothing


----------



## shadowslice e (Apr 19, 2017)

Mine's Shadowslice.

In general I try to do a few different things.

My most popular video is probably this.

Always turn on captions.


----------



## Rcuber123 (Apr 19, 2017)

Mine is dnf master. Upload almost only solve videos


----------



## AidanNoogie (Apr 19, 2017)

My channels name is NeverEndingCubing it's me and my brothers channel.

Please subscribe!!!


https://m.youtube.com/channel/UCCRfh6abWlkK0g0g6AANk4g


----------



## Hazel (Apr 19, 2017)

Just got my second subscriber


----------



## AidanNoogie (Apr 20, 2017)

Aerma said:


> Just got my second subscriber


Your welcome


----------



## CornerCutter (Apr 20, 2017)

Rcuber123 said:


> Mine is dnf master. Upload almost only solve videos


I hope there not all DNF's!


----------



## Moonwink Cuber (Apr 20, 2017)

Hi speedsolving forum community. My name is Matthew and I make HD videos on cubing. My channel is Moonwink Cuber and I hope to reach 100 subscribers by May 25. Please check out my channel and subscribe. I have a slow n' steady spring 2017 video coming out soon!!!
Thanks
-Moonwink Cuber


----------



## Garrett C. (Apr 20, 2017)

bosscuber. check it out.
http://bit.ly/bosscuber-yt
'tis amazing


----------



## SolveThatCube (Apr 20, 2017)

Well this thread took off!
I might as well post a link for my channel: https://www.youtube.com/SolveThatCube
Please check it out!


----------



## obelisk477 (Apr 20, 2017)

The Skip OLL channel. Only a couple of vids but I plan on making more soon


----------



## Gold Cuber (Apr 20, 2017)

Mine is new and growing pretty well. It is gold cuber.


----------



## AidanNoogie (Apr 20, 2017)

of you come to this thread you should subscribe to all of these channels! It helps them and it gives you more videos to watch.


----------



## Aaron Quizon (Apr 20, 2017)

I haven't actually made a youtube channel yet but I wanted some input for it. One is I need a name, any suggestions there? Also would it be a good idea? I'm a relatively new cuber, but I'm interested in starting one. I'm not all that fast but I know my ins and outs of the cubes.

Please reply or PM me. Thanks.


----------



## asacuber (Apr 20, 2017)

Aaron Quizon said:


> I haven't actually made a youtube channel yet but I wanted some input for it. One is I need a name, any suggestions there? Also would it be a good idea? I'm a relatively new cuber, but I'm interested in starting one. I'm not all that fast but I know my ins and outs of the cubes.
> 
> Please reply or PM me. Thanks.



It's never to early or late to start one 

For names, how about DankAQ or AQrulz? I think these are not that great, just a few ideas


----------



## AidanNoogie (Apr 20, 2017)

Aaron Quizon said:


> I haven't actually made a youtube channel yet but I wanted some input for it. One is I need a name, any suggestions there? Also would it be a good idea? I'm a relatively new cuber, but I'm interested in starting one. I'm not all that fast but I know my ins and outs of the cubes.
> 
> Please reply or PM me. Thanks.



If you think it will be fun, go for it!


----------



## Aaron Quizon (Apr 21, 2017)

asacuber said:


> It's never to early or late to start one
> 
> For names, how about DankAQ or AQrulz? I think these are not that great, just a few ideas


I was thinking Aquaris. Thoughts?


----------



## SolveThatCube (Apr 21, 2017)

Aaron Quizon said:


> I was thinking Aquaris. Thoughts?


Cool.


----------



## asacuber (Apr 21, 2017)

@Aaron Quizon Cool name


----------



## Caleb Miller (Apr 21, 2017)

Mine is https://www.youtube.com/user/MrGanglez/feed
Currently working on my cross series, but have Beginners F2l, Advanced F2l, and Intuitive OLL as well. Happy Cubing!


----------



## Garrett C. (Apr 21, 2017)

Aaron Quizon said:


> I was thinking Aquaris. Thoughts?


nice

maybe AQuarius


----------



## shadowslice e (Apr 21, 2017)

@Garrett C., If you want to add something to your previous comment please use the edit button instead of double posting.


----------



## JChandlerKim (Apr 22, 2017)

My kids and I worked really hard over spring break to make a series of YouTube videos for beginners. The hook is that we use Lego and music to teach how to solve the cube! Please check out this cool project and subscribe to help us get that custom URL! Thank you!  How to Solve Rubik's Cube (using music and Lego)


----------



## Aaron Quizon (Apr 23, 2017)

Hey guys thanks for the feedback! I finally got my first video up. It's not exactly the best video, and my channel still has a lot of work but check it out! Give me feedback and ask questions in the comments or just on here.

URL: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCSVzS-lPFb5vv-bA4Y0hX_Q/featured?view_as=public

Thanks guys! Hope to see you on my cubing channel!


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Apr 23, 2017)

Posting because why not 

https://m.youtube.com/user/zwilling3105

594 subs, I only upload solve videos and sometimes walktroughs at events I am fast at.
Although I do upload more or less frequently, my channel doesn't seem to grow fast :/


----------



## Ksh13 (Apr 23, 2017)

My channel: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCBMC9LuA4dVh_JqOvpBLywg

I don't upload all that often, I'm hoping to upload a bit more soon though. I upload just solves for the most part, I'm planning on uploading some random algs and tricks eventually though.


----------



## LexCubing (Apr 27, 2017)

For the Youtubers write down what you actually do and if do walkthrough solves mostly say what method/s you use. Saying check me out/ I do solves doesn't tell me anything.


----------



## Rcuber123 (Apr 27, 2017)

LexCubing said:


> For the Youtubers write down what you actually do and if do walkthrough solves mostly say what method/s you use. Saying check me out/ I do solves doesn't tell me anything.


I just film solves and upload if I get anything good. Might make some vids about FMC soon tho


----------



## Aaron Quizon (May 1, 2017)

I will be doing unboxings, different ways to solve, and reviews on my channel so check it out and subscribe. I also be doing comparisons between cubes. Thanks

URL: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCSVzS-lPFb5vv-bA4Y0hX_Q/featured?view_as=public


----------



## CornerCutter (May 9, 2017)

Hey guys,

I'm CornerCutter on Youtube! I try to post a video every week and I do a mix of reviews, mods, and tutorials. 

I like podcasting more than making videos though so I try to work hard on my cubing podcast - The CornerCutter Podcast.
Listen here: https://www.spreaker.com/show/the-cornercutter-podcast


----------



## Underwatercuber (May 9, 2017)

Mine isn't super new but it is pretty small:
YouTube.com/c/Underwatercuber


----------



## Cubestien (Jun 15, 2017)

Hey guys check out my channel. Its called Cubestien


----------



## Ghost Cuber (Jun 15, 2017)

Mine is Ghost Cuber. www.youtube.com/c/ghostcuber


----------



## CubingHighlights (Jul 6, 2017)

My channel is https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCAdLxddO4pNkYVz--9fv07w
If anyone wants to collaborate or come up with something together pm me on here!


----------



## greentgoatgal (Jul 8, 2017)

Ok, my channel does not have cubing content but here it is anyway lol.

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCU1NRjE2T_yW9yle3P25UYg?


----------



## Krzysztof3 (Jul 20, 2017)

HI, I invite You to see my YouTube channel about Rubic's cube: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCSTE


----------



## Alexander Crush (Nov 10, 2017)

Hi.
I get regular hate and actual bullying both in real life and online for my YouTube channel.
I would really appreciate it if people who see this thread could visit my YouTube channel and give me some feedback on my videos and/or how I can improve.
This would be greatly appreciated,

Thanks,
Alexander

YT Channel: www.youtube.com/gdcuber1311


----------



## applezfall (Nov 10, 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCW51KpzaM2lfEzw_g14n1fQ
subs:112
views:almost 8k
videos:mostly (pretty) fast solves


----------



## teboecubes (Nov 10, 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCM7dSp9z0hkmytrPpe99e8A?view_as=subscriber

TeboeCubes, a channel about everything cubing, and more!


----------



## greentgoatgal (Nov 10, 2017)

Alexander Crush said:


> Hi.
> I get regular hate and actual bullying both in real life and online for my YouTube channel.
> I would really appreciate it if people who see this thread could visit my YouTube channel and give me some feedback on my videos and/or how I can improve.
> This would be greatly appreciated,
> ...


The link you posted doesn't have any videos


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 11, 2017)

greentgoatgal said:


> The link you posted doesn't have any videos


Perhaps the link was supposed to be this?
https://www.youtube.com/gdcuber1311


----------



## TipsterTrickster (Nov 11, 2017)

you can check me out here! https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCj_pE_DXdZlRBiYT6BPFc-g?view_as=subscriber


----------



## Rafael Paulino (Nov 17, 2017)

https://m.youtube.com/channel/UCXqg1LdAIOD77XDHxp-jO1w

My channel is very new and i value anyones opinion so please check it out!


----------



## Real Life Cuber (Nov 18, 2017)

Hi! I just started my channel yesterday! It would mean a lot if you could subscribe! https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCoRpbjdaJxteYAPwuA3VF7Q


----------



## FireCuber (Nov 18, 2017)

Hey Guys!

I have a Youtube channel too. It doesn't have cubing content either same as @greentgoatgal but I still wanted to post about it so I could get it out there and have people check it out. 

It would also mean a lot to me if you were to subscribe!!!

You can find it here: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCPGidmcoFaQyTBth4kAfXxw


----------



## FireCuber (Nov 24, 2017)

Wow! There's quite a lot of Youtube channels on here! 

I wonder if any people got more subscribers because they posted on here. You could share if you want....


----------



## greentgoatgal (Nov 24, 2017)

FireCuber said:


> Wow! There's quite a lot of Youtube channels on here!
> 
> I wonder if any people got more subscribers because they posted on here. You could share if you want....


I think I got like 3. I don't think cubers think my channel is so great though


----------



## FireCuber (Nov 24, 2017)

greentgoatgal said:


> I think I got like 3. I don't think cubers think my channel is so great though



Well....Thats better then me. I got 0 subscribers 

It might be because mine is not about cubing.


----------



## greentgoatgal (Nov 24, 2017)

You were kinda late to the thread though


----------



## FireCuber (Nov 24, 2017)

greentgoatgal said:


> You were kinda late to the thread though



Yeah I know.....But I didn't know there was a "Youtube channel" thread until someone posted. But maybe I will still get some subs though!


----------



## SJ Cuber (Nov 26, 2017)

Hey Cubers - could you subscribe to my youtube channel and give me advice on how to be bigger - https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCeIuXL9a-LPMNcTOKl4-Oyg.


----------



## Real Life Cuber (Nov 29, 2017)

Launched my channel about a week ago. Would love to hit 20 subscribers. I am working really hard to put out good quality videos. https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCoRpbjdaJxteYAPwuA3VF7Q 

And trust me my videos are getting better than my first videos.


----------



## Jt cubez (Dec 8, 2017)

my yt channel name is jt cubez


----------



## CJK (Dec 8, 2017)

I started about a month ago posting some official solves. It probably won't be other videos than official solves in near future.

Link: 
https://m.youtube.com/channel/UCZ4rzEA5FjLptdg4Vbv68tQ


----------



## Alexander Crush (Dec 8, 2017)

Hi.
I get regular hate and actual bullying both in real life and online for my YouTube channel.
I would really appreciate it if people who see this thread could visit my YouTube channel and give me some feedback on my videos and/or how I can improve.
This would be greatly appreciated,

Thanks,
Alexander

YT Channel: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCO_qAiW6JrBT-Fvd8ylYylQ


----------



## Tabe (Dec 9, 2017)

Alexander Crush said:


> Hi.
> I get regular hate and actual bullying both in real life and online for my YouTube channel.
> I would really appreciate it if people who see this thread could visit my YouTube channel and give me some feedback on my videos and/or how I can improve.
> This would be greatly appreciated,
> ...


First thoughts:

1) The video that plays ("Welcome to My Channel") when I go to your channel is a complete ripoff of JRCuber's old intro and music. I know you've changed your intro but you might want to get rid of that video or redo it so the first impression isn't "hey, I'm copying JRCuber!"

2) Your audio is a little quiet (I'm looking at "Birthday Unboxing Part 2")

3) You move toward and away from the microphone a lot so the audio is really, really uneven.

4) The pace on the video is a little slow. 

5) Nothing wrong with the video quality. Looks good, nice lighting, good angle.


Overall, not bad at all. Just work on that audio!


----------



## MiaSponseller (Dec 25, 2017)

So I have a YouTube channel, CubeStack. I was wondering if I should make a cube collection video *and* a mains and PBs video or if I should just make one of them. Or if you have any other video ideas I’d love to hear them.


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Dec 25, 2017)

Something original too?


----------



## MiaSponseller (Dec 25, 2017)

FastCubeMaster said:


> Something original too?


Yeah, that’s a good idea. Thanks.



CubeStack_Official said:


> So I have a YouTube channel, CubeStack. I was wondering if I should make a cube collection video *and* a mains and PBs video or if I should just make one of them. Or if you have any other video ideas I’d love to hear them.


Why did this get moved to this discussion? My channel is not new.


----------



## FireCuber (Dec 25, 2017)

WOW!! A lot of people have yt channels  I wonder how many more their is?

I am working on get 20 subs. Hope to get some more


----------



## greentgoatgal (Dec 26, 2017)

CubeStack_Official said:


> So I have a YouTube channel, CubeStack. I was wondering if I should make a cube collection video *and* a mains and PBs video or if I should just make one of them. Or if you have any other video ideas I’d love to hear them.


If you have fewer subscribers I would say quit putting out cliche content that nobody wants to watch. But you have way more subscribers than I do, so I'm gonna say do 2 separate videos.


----------



## The Pocket Cuber (Dec 26, 2017)

I'm ThePocketCuber, first four videos sucked but now have higher quality videos.

Have four subs and best video has 160 views


----------



## FireCuber (Dec 26, 2017)

The Pocket Cuber said:


> I'm ThePocketCuber, first four videos sucked but now have higher quality videos.
> 
> Have four subs and best video has 160 views



Same for my first video (around 160)!!


----------



## MiaSponseller (Dec 26, 2017)

greentgoatgal said:


> If you have fewer subscribers I would say quit putting out cliche content that nobody wants to watch. But you have way more subscribers than I do, so I'm gonna say do 2 separate videos.


What is considered fewer subscribers?


----------



## greentgoatgal (Dec 27, 2017)

I don't know, maybe like 50? 

Just reread my post though, I meant had fewer not have fewer.


----------



## greentgoatgal (Jan 3, 2018)

I just hit 50 subs


----------



## PyraMaster (Jan 3, 2018)

Hey guys!

I recently started a YouTube channel called CrazySlowCubing!

Here is the link: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCl2wqYkL25skVRNfuHvwpgg/videos

I will try to post a video once or twice a week, I will be doing reviews/unboxings, solves and more!

I am trying to hit 20 subs before February!

Please check it out and subscribe!!

Thanks!


----------



## Gavin Olson (Jan 8, 2018)

Hi everyone!

Not only am I new to the forums, but I have recently started a youtube channel, GoalsonCubes.
I would greatly appreciate if you could check my channel out, and subscribe of you are interested.

Here is the link:

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC3_bcF0GZXsJs7bUf4vb0Dw?view_as=subscriber


----------



## sloshycomic123 (Jan 8, 2018)

Gavin Olson said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Not only am I new to the forums, but I have recently started a youtube channel, GoalsonCubes.
> I would greatly appreciate if you could check my channel out, and subscribe of you are interested.
> ...


OK I'll Check it out! Mine is ItsSloshy please check it out


----------



## evanliu24 (Jan 29, 2018)

Hi,

I've started a youtube channel and it would awesome if you could check it out, and subscribe if you enjoy my videos. I'm trying to make the best quality videos I can with the resources I have!

My channel: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCd54BdlSGsXlBrbTmnHOYHg?


----------



## Real Life Cuber (Jan 30, 2018)

I recently hit 30 subscribers. I really want to hit 100 soon. And sub back to anyone who subs if we each watch each other's videos.


----------



## evanliu24 (Jan 30, 2018)

Real Life Cuber said:


> I recently hit 30 subscribers. I really want to hit 100 soon. And sub back to anyone who subs if we each watch each other's videos.



I subbed to your channel, can you sub back?
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCd54BdlSGsXlBrbTmnHOYHg?


----------



## ToastasaurusCuber (Feb 25, 2018)

My channel has one video on it, but I will try to do unboxings, reviews, and comedy skits. Please subscribe, it would really help!

TheCubingIsOK


----------



## Roux_Over_CPOF (Feb 26, 2018)

hi...
i make tutorials and stuff if you like that....






https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCZk7pyyP24MoCtwzFbXz6Dg?view_as=subscriber


----------



## Ze Mighty Woo (Mar 2, 2018)

Hello all,

I’m fairly new to speedcubing and I’ve made a new YouTube channel. I would really appreciate feedback and advice from people. My YouTube channel is https://m.youtube.com/channel/UCMxTtHEQoV2cUtSJRc7LvAw.

Thx,

Woo


----------



## FireCuber (Mar 3, 2018)

Welcome to the forums!! It is great to have you here!!


----------



## cubeshepherd (Mar 3, 2018)

Welcome to the SpeedSolving forums. It is great to have you here, and I hope that you enjoy it.


----------



## Fariz TGK (Mar 5, 2018)

Hey FCM, I'm Fariz and I'm new to both YouTube and this Platform...so I would really appreciate it if you checked out my cube review and let me know what you think of it!


----------



## FireCuber (Mar 5, 2018)

If some of you guys (who are interested in fire trucks) then could you please check out my channel and tell me what you think of it and see if I could improve on anything? 

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCPGidmcoFaQyTBth4kAfXxw

P.S. Make sure to hit that Subscribe button!  My goal is to get to 30 subs by April!!!


----------



## Fariz TGK (Mar 5, 2018)

Hey guys! I'm Fariz, I am a Youtube content creator, I make Cubing and Tech videos.I would really appreciate it if you looked at my channel and subscribed! 
https://www.youtube.com/c/Fariz_TGK


----------



## Tabe (Mar 5, 2018)

Fariz TGK said:


> Hey FCM, I'm Fariz and I'm new to both YouTube and this Platform...so I would really appreciate it if you checked out my cube review and let me know what you think of it!


Pretty good for a start. Some comments:

1) I'm not sure what's going on with the video but I'm getting letterboxing (black bars at the top and bottom) that fades itself into the video, shrinking the overall picture size. Make sure you're recording in 1920x1080 or some other 16:9 resolution. Are you recording on a phone that has an 18:9 or 21:9 aspect ratio? If so, you might want to change the video recording setting to be 16:9.

2) Watch the framing on your shots. Lots of times the cube was slightly out of frame or the bottom of the cube was cut off or whatever.

3) I would recommend losing the clips taken outside. They don't add all that much and the traffic noise detracts from the video.

4) If you can, speak just a little bit louder. I can definitely hear you now but a little more volume would be good.

Keep up the nice work!


----------



## Fariz TGK (Mar 5, 2018)

Thanks Tabe!That is indeed 21:9 aspect ratio. I really appreciate your feedback! Also I live in a very loud area so the sound is actually from a separate audio file not the video. Now I record audio at 3 am in the morning! XD


----------



## Tabe (Mar 5, 2018)

Fariz TGK said:


> Thanks Tabe!That is indeed 21:9 aspect ratio. I really appreciate your feedback! Also I live in a very loud area so the sound is actually from a separate audio file not the video. Now I record audio at 3 am in the morning! XD


Haha. Dedicated to your craft!


----------



## Megaminxer (Mar 7, 2018)

Hello! I started a new channel called "Polyhedral Paradise" which will cover Cubing History and Vintage Puzzles. I have the support of Speedcubeshop and I have already published a video on *long lost WCA events you've never heard of! *

I hope you enjoy (and subscribe )!


----------



## Megaminxer (Mar 9, 2018)

Just posted another video you can check out here on A Rubik's Cube Magazine from 1981, I hope you enjoy it.

Tips would be appreciated! How do I grow my channel?


----------



## Mr.Roux86 (Mar 9, 2018)

My Channel is Mr.Roux86
I could describe my channel, or you could just watch my trailer!


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Mar 9, 2018)

I like it, I really like the Roux and Cube theory part.


----------



## RedJack22 (Mar 9, 2018)

My Channel has a little over 300 subscribers, but I thought I would throw it out there! It is: JCB ShortFilms

Despite the title, I make basically all cubing videos, and people seem to be liking them! Here is the link!

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCoyoXoGMXJmDPMFSle1dl0g


----------



## FireCuber (Mar 9, 2018)

RedJack22 said:


> My Channel has a little over 300 subscribers, but I thought I would throw it out there! It is: JCB ShortFilms
> 
> Despite the title, I make basically all cubing videos, and people seem to be liking them! Here is the link!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCoyoXoGMXJmDPMFSle1dl0g



How so many? I am barely at 20 subs


----------



## RedJack22 (Mar 9, 2018)

FireCuber said:


> How so many? I am barely at 20 subs


I've been consistently uploading since around December, and my sub count has grown by a lot! People keep saying that I have some amazing high quality reviews, so you should check them out! I think my Air SM review is best.


----------



## FireCuber (Mar 9, 2018)

RedJack22 said:


> I've been consistently uploading since around December, and my sub count has grown by a lot! People keep saying that I have some amazing high quality reviews, so you should check them out! I think my Air SM review is best.


Ok, it might also be that people like cubing more then fire trucks


----------



## greentgoatgal (Mar 9, 2018)

My sister and I just started a cubing channel  She does comedy type videos, I do more solve/technical videos. 

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCb_G4c4d7qKzapOE_DcpVfw


----------



## cubeshepherd (Mar 9, 2018)

greentgoatgal said:


> My sister and I just started a cubing channel  She does comedy type videos, I do more solve/technical videos.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCb_G4c4d7qKzapOE_DcpVfw


Well so far the videos are great and enjoyable to watch. I have two questions namely, (1) Is your sister older or younger then you? and (2) Why are the comedy videos filmed in the car? I thought it was pretty funny when I saw it and I assumed that, a) you kicked her out of the house or, b)that was part of the comedy  I hope that you know I am joking around, but i did think it was funny to see your sister in the car filming, instead of in the house or something akin. I look forward to any and all future videos.


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Mar 9, 2018)

greentgoatgal said:


> My sister and I just started a cubing channel  She does comedy type videos, I do more solve/technical videos.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCb_G4c4d7qKzapOE_DcpVfw



Not gonna lie, I really enjoyed the comedy's. That was actually really good


----------



## greentgoatgal (Mar 10, 2018)

Duncan Bannon said:


> Not gonna lie, I really enjoyed the comedy's. That was actually really good


Thanks


----------



## greentgoatgal (Mar 10, 2018)

cubeshepherd said:


> Well so far the videos are great and enjoyable to watch. I have two questions namely, (1) Is your sister older or younger then you? and (2) Why are the comedy videos filmed in the car? I thought it was pretty funny when I saw it and I assumed that, a) you kicked her out of the house or, b)that was part of the comedy  I hope that you know I am joking around, but i did think it was funny to see your sister in the car filming, instead of in the house or something akin. I look forward to any and all future videos.


Lol. I'm probably going to film in the car also, just haven't really gotten around to doing it yet.
We like filming in the car for several reasons:
1. We have a magnetic GPS deal for the phone, so we can place the phone (used as a camera) on it. Way easier than figuring out some other way to prop the phone up.
2. The lighting is pretty good, way better than inside.
3. The audio is also pretty good. We just use the mic on the camera, so nothing fancy. Just gotta work with the surroundings so your voice doesn't get drowned out by anything. 
4. The house is a total no go for filming anything. We are an 8 person family in a 2 bed, 1 bath house so nothing is ever quiet or peaceful unless you go outside and find some space. On my own channel, everything is filmed in the goat pen (goat channel). But the car is great if you just want to talk in front of a camera. 

Oh, and she's older than me. 

This is both of us in the car. Ignore the content lol


----------



## Megaminxer (Mar 10, 2018)




----------



## Megaminxer (Mar 10, 2018)

Feedback?


----------



## cubeshepherd (Mar 10, 2018)

greentgoatgal said:


> Lol. I'm probably going to film in the car also, just haven't really gotten around to doing it yet.
> We like filming in the car for several reasons:
> 1. We have a magnetic GPS deal for the phone, so we can place the phone (used as a camera) on it. Way easier than figuring out some other way to prop the phone up.
> 2. The lighting is pretty good, way better than inside.
> ...


Thank you for explaining it all, that makes a lot of since now.


----------



## Megaminxer (Mar 10, 2018)




----------



## PyraMaster (Jun 9, 2018)

Hey guys,

I have a youtube channel called CrazySlowCubing and I only have 10 subscribers. 

I post stuff about cubing, drones, and probably more stuff in the future.

I'm just wondering if you guys have any tips for getting more subscribers. 

Thanks for any help!


----------



## RedTopCuber (Jun 9, 2018)

My Channel: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCworQp-tZBvxxhxPpadhvVA?
Subs: 46


----------



## ZyCuber (Aug 18, 2018)

Hey guys Im ZYCuber. Now for over 1 months now since I started making youtube videos so I'm here to promote my Youtube Channel. Now if you interested you can visit my channel https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCHHQJclyyfPeRIFTiB5VztQ
Sorry to interupt 
​


----------



## ScCuber Youtube (Aug 30, 2018)

Hey guys, My channel recently hit 50 subscribers and i would like to introduce my channel to you guys So you can check out my Channel to be emtertained ! I make videos on Cubing and so here is the link :https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC00uQzTz-l3fGg-h5q28Cjw/featured


----------



## Haydenz2053 (Dec 14, 2018)

https://m.youtube.com/channel/UC1hzVe82wlYfavSdG_30JbQ we are the krispiest cubers out there


----------



## Tabe (Dec 14, 2018)

I apparently never mentioned my channel in this thread so I will do so now. My videos have been focused on unboxings and reviews but I plan to do more in-depth tutorials like the one I did for making magnetic 3x3s. 

https://www.youtube.com/CoachTabeCubing


I also have a Teespring store with cubing t-shirt designs:

https://teespring.com/stores/coachtabecubing


----------



## abunickabhi (Dec 15, 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCiz48FdV9I_tmZ0TJF33y2A

My channel is on the speedsolving method of Roux
and on new blindfold cube solving techniques yo.

Currently I have 700 subs and in dire need of 300 more.
I have posted nearly 380 videos till now ranging from tutorials, walkthroughs and official and unofficial solves.

The video that has took off for my channel is from the playlist CFOP vs Roux , and it has 37000 views currently!





The content that I make is pretty advanced and more focussed towards blindsolving>





I have been active on Youtube since Feb 2015 and the journey has been quite fun.

I also do unboxings of new new 3x3s by doing the RouxNBlind Test, in which I see the performance of the cube from Roux and blindsolving perspective. 





I also have Roux method tutorial in 4 languages.




I plan to make tutorials in more languages yo.

Check out the channel RouxNBlind!


----------



## TheCuberCubes (Dec 22, 2018)

I have a youtube cubing channel! I have lately been running out of ideas. Any ideas for vids?

My Channel: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCvoig55K6K5JAy0OBbVBwZw?view_as=subscriber


----------



## TheCuberCubes (Jan 10, 2019)

I started a cubing channel about 8 months ago and I think my quality has been improving. I recently have wanted to make my vids better. Any tips?

One of my vids


----------



## PerfectSledge (Feb 1, 2019)

Hey there! This is Karan.
I actually wanted to grow my Cubing YouTube channel for which I want some support. I want some untouched topics to make videos upon. And I think you guys can definitely help me over that. I am currently SUB23 so please give relevant suggestions.

Channel Name : Perfect Sledge


----------



## u Cube (Feb 22, 2019)

PerfectSledge said:


> Hey there! This is Karan.
> I actually wanted to grow my Cubing YouTube channel for which I want some support. I want some untouched topics to make videos upon. And I think you guys can definitely help me over that. I am currently SUB23 so please give relevant suggestions.
> 
> Channel Name : Perfect Sledge


Hello! I subscribed to you! A possible video to make could be how poorly we treat non cuber because if we are looking for this community to grow we should be more accepting because they know absolutely nothing about it.


----------



## u Cube (Feb 22, 2019)

I have a youtube channel called u Cube and I post a variety of content. I currently am at 105 subs and I really want to achieve 200 here soon. Thank you all so much if you subscribed it really means a lot to me. Have a good day!https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCzjunziZQe1ChB_Y5mlr-Rw


----------



## u Cube (Feb 22, 2019)

Haydenz2053 said:


> https://m.youtube.com/channel/UC1hzVe82wlYfavSdG_30JbQ we are the krispiest cubers out there





ScCuber Youtube said:


> Hey guys, My channel recently hit 50 subscribers and i would like to introduce my channel to you guys So you can check out my Channel to be emtertained ! I make videos on Cubing and so here is the link :https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC00uQzTz-l3fGg-h5q28Cjw/featured





PyraMaster said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I have a youtube channel called CrazySlowCubing and I only have 10 subscribers.
> 
> ...





greentgoatgal said:


> Thanks


Ill sub for sub your channels look great! And krispy cuber I also really like skewb lol


----------



## FSCubing (Feb 22, 2019)

My channel is called FSCubing
It has 38 subs at the time of posting this
It has 13 videos
And 755 views
Here's the link!
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCWt49O6rArTsTtnTrQW_mGg


----------



## Shun Quan (Mar 3, 2019)

FCOP Cuber will offer cubing related content such as unboxing, review, solve, topic and reconstruction videos (Will come out soon) !!!
Channel link: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCNeuQ8ITc1F7wJDCiV32-GA?view_as=subscriber
Video:


----------



## Shun Quan (Mar 3, 2019)

FCOP Cuber will offer cubing related content such as unboxing, review, solve, topic and reconstruction videos (Will come out soon) !!!
Channel link: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCNeuQ8ITc1F7wJDCiV32-GA?view_as=subscriber
Video:


----------



## MysticZ8 (Apr 8, 2019)

Hello I Blake and I am looking for a person to be in my next cubing challenge video which would be my 2nd video on my new cubing channel anyone willing to help message me at [email protected]


----------



## weatherman223 (Apr 8, 2019)

Or you could just tell people to post in the thread if they want to help


----------



## no-perm (Apr 8, 2019)

I have a new channel too! Its ima cuber and i have 9 subs


----------



## MysticZ8 (Apr 8, 2019)

no-perm said:


> I have a new channel too! Its ima cuber and i have 9 subs


Nice would you like to do a collab?



weatherman223 said:


> Or you could just tell people to post in the thread if they want to help


Ok thx


----------



## The Flat Cuber (Apr 20, 2019)

Can everyone subscribe to me? I have a cubing channel here: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCSvs2-pwuciTPRzTXKSv2TA


----------



## RouxCuber (May 12, 2019)

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCBjinQTbiNAEtXLYhcUWwZQ?view_as=subscriber
I have Roux solves and example solves on my channel, which is relatively new. I only have 15 subscribers, please subscribe to me. Thanks!


----------



## JLV_Cube (May 13, 2019)

Hi mine is fairly new my channel is Jv Cubes and i can solve a cube blindfolded yay
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCpgnxhOSbv5Z1egRm9Glp9A?view_as=subscriber
pls sub thanks


----------



## The Flat Cuber (May 15, 2019)

Tudor Lin said:


> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCBjinQTbiNAEtXLYhcUWwZQ?view_as=subscriber
> I have Roux solves and example solves on my channel, which is relatively new. I only have 15 subscribers, please subscribe to me. Thanks!





JLV_Cube said:


> Hi mine is fairly new my channel is Jv Cubes and i can solve a cube blindfolded yay
> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCpgnxhOSbv5Z1egRm9Glp9A?view_as=subscriber
> pls sub thanks




Subbed to both of you!

Can you guys sub to me: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCSvs2-pwuciTPRzTXKSv2TA


----------



## RouxCuber (May 16, 2019)

The Flat Cuber said:


> Subbed to both of you!
> 
> Can you guys sub to me: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCSvs2-pwuciTPRzTXKSv2TA


Sure, The Flat Cuber! Thanks for subbing to me!


----------



## Cubitus Cubing (May 16, 2019)

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCJLjq-SESCArPz2LgjDqZ8g?view_as=subscriber/sub_confirmation=1 
visit my channel


----------



## The Flat Cuber (May 17, 2019)

Tudor Lin said:


> Sure, The Flat Cuber! Thanks for subbing to me!


Thanks, and no problem!


----------



## HyperCuber (May 27, 2019)

My channel is HyperCuber. https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCfsPuh7VWKrSj1Jtq809VTQ
I would really appreciate support  
I’m going to be uploading some memes soon. So be sure to subscribe!


----------



## Quber43 (May 27, 2019)

My channel is Quber43. This channel is pretty new and has 3 subscribers.


pls subscribe im desperate


----------



## The Flat Cuber (May 30, 2019)

HyperCuber said:


> My channel is HyperCuber. https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCfsPuh7VWKrSj1Jtq809VTQ
> I would really appreciate support
> I’m going to be uploading some memes soon. So be sure to subscribe!


I subbed, but sub to me to please: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCSvs2-pwuciTPRzTXKSv2TA?view_as=subscriber


----------



## RouxCuber (May 30, 2019)

HyperCuber said:


> My channel is HyperCuber. https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCfsPuh7VWKrSj1Jtq809VTQ
> I would really appreciate support
> I’m going to be uploading some memes soon. So be sure to subscribe!





Quber43 said:


> My channel is Quber43. This channel is pretty new and has 3 subscribers.
> 
> 
> pls subscribe im desperate



I subbed to you both! 
Please help me also: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCBjinQTbiNAEtXLYhcUWwZQ?


----------



## DLeiber (May 31, 2019)

I have a relatively new channel that was originally meant just for a few family members (and myself if I start forgetting things), but some cubers have found it and have said that my short videos were useful, so here's the link to the playlist: https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLGobIONg9u6i0gyo_GQcIOVsKRib6UIi3

Right now, these are more about just being able to solve a variety of puzzles (or parts of them) and not speedcubing per se, but since I am starting to get into that, I will later post more videos of solves, finger tricks, split times, etc. 

If you find these useful, great. If not, so sorry, but please don't be discourteous either. Thanks!


----------



## Quber43 (May 31, 2019)

Tudor Lin said:


> I subbed to you both!
> Please help me also: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCBjinQTbiNAEtXLYhcUWwZQ?


Thanks for the support! I subbed back btw.


----------



## HyperCuber (Jun 3, 2019)

The Flat Cuber said:


> I subbed, but sub to me to please: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCSvs2-pwuciTPRzTXKSv2TA?view_as=subscriber


You got it!


----------



## Jacob F (Jun 15, 2019)

Any tips for growing a cubing YouTube channel?
I have a YouTube channel where I make content that is unique and relates to events in the cubing community. I even had a nationals prediction video where I got over 900 views, but I’m stuck at 47 subscribers. Does anyone have tips for helping my channel to grow? I’ll link my channel, pb&jcubing here. https://m.youtube.com/channel/UCcwjvMuBHnjf5IjJKnsUjlw


----------



## Dylan Swarts (Jun 15, 2019)

Mine is not that young, started in December 2017. I have 77 subs. Mostly blindfolded videos, unboxings, comp solves and so on aswell.
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC9YN9Yu6lFhffWkrX5Do6_Q/


----------



## Cube-aroo (Jun 29, 2019)

my channel is called (kangaroo, because i live in australia) https://www.youtube.com/channel/UChFLhMJFYcCcDKNcblcKq9w


----------



## CubingWithJay (Jul 11, 2019)

Wondering if people could give some feedback on my videos and what I could be doing better. Don't feel obliged to sub or like, I'm just requesting some constructive feedback. 
Thanks. 

My Channel - https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCxWMy-sHzCiPY3kG0pV5kLA


----------



## Tabe (Jul 11, 2019)

CubingWithJay said:


> Wondering if people could give some feedback on my videos and what I could be doing better. Don't feel obliged to sub or like, I'm just requesting some constructive feedback.
> Thanks.
> 
> My Channel - https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCxWMy-sHzCiPY3kG0pV5kLA


I watched your review of the 354M.

Some thoughts:

1) The stuff at the beginning is rough and jumpy. If you're going to do "action" shots where you pan from one thing to another, it's gotta be smoother. 

2) There's a weird red light that appears on the cube for a couple seconds.

3) For the solve footage, I would recommend placing the camera up higher. The angle is a little too flat right now, IMHO.

4) I would also recommend covering up the window as your camera is picking up the light from the window and underexposing the rest of the frame as a result. In addition, the sunlight creates a bright white "hot" spot in the footage where the picture is blown out. Alternatively, film closer to the window and actually use the light for lighting the picture.

5) In general, try to bring more light into the video. Things are nice and visible but could be brighter.

6) Good job on the audio. You're plenty loud enough and clear. And you're not killing us with music that's way too loud. Well done!


Good luck with your channel.


----------



## CubingWithJay (Jul 11, 2019)

Tabe said:


> I watched your review of the 354M.
> 
> Some thoughts:
> 
> ...



Thanks so much for taking the time to deconstruct my video. I'm definitely going to apply some of these techniques into my videos. Thanks again.


----------



## Tabe (Jul 11, 2019)

CubingWithJay said:


> Thanks so much for taking the time to deconstruct my video. I'm definitely going to apply some of these techniques into my videos. Thanks again.


You are quite welcome.


----------



## abty15 (Jul 12, 2019)

Subscribe to my YouTube Channel! Will be active again soon hihi~


----------



## PEN.gu1nCXI (Jul 12, 2019)

What is your YouTube Channel name?


----------



## CubingWithJay (Jul 12, 2019)

Welcome. What do you average on 3x3?


----------



## Wish Lin (Jul 13, 2019)

I have a Taiwanese cubing channel called "魔方兄弟Cubing Brothers".

My channel: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCM3S-vIuoOsMN1jGWElZPww 

It is a collab channel between me and two of my friends. We do unboxings, reviews, tutorials and on our channel.

Though this channel may not be useful to most people here due to language problems, but please still sub it so more Taiwanese can see it!


----------



## Hazel (Jul 13, 2019)

This thread title doesn't specify that it has to be a cubing channel, hm... I have a channel on which I post music I make! Only have two songs so far, but I'm always working on new stuff.
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCEicp62uUxRfZpvOimi5f5w


----------



## Existential Shrimp (Jul 18, 2019)

I've been trying to get to 100 subs and I would really really really appreciate if you would check out my channel! I make a bunch of different types of cubing stuff on it, and sometimes, I play Geometry Dash!
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC_uiXD9tD7_WGG_-9-4RVPg?view_as=subscriber


----------



## wer2chosen (Jul 22, 2019)

I just started one called OldManCuber.

It only has the welcome video now, but I plan to document learning how to become a better cuber and how cubing is helping with my MS and repairing the memory issues sine my stroke. I have one whole subscriber. LOL

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCbd6aCfR8oe5F6J9CPkEzJQ


----------



## goidlon (Aug 8, 2019)

channel 




Beautifal thhumbnail right

Saracasm


----------



## ElephantCuber (Aug 17, 2019)

for my friends birthday I got him cubes but he also has a great music channel where he makes his own music, I am trying to get him to 50 subs and maybe even more, if he hits 50 I will do any challenge you suggest. his channel is mr Kahoobadoo link here https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCMzF7RMYRlpWNqPLqYwFAKQ
Leave your challenges here and if you comment that you subbed to him I will give you a shoutout https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC0yQnRNPlChg5-l6xosrOJg?view_as=subscriber


----------



## Owen Morrison (Aug 17, 2019)

i am wanting to make a youtube channel but am totally lost for what to call it, any ideas?


----------



## Hazel (Aug 17, 2019)

Owen Morrison said:


> i am wanting to make a youtube channel but am totally lost for what to call it, any ideas?



I can't give ideas, but I have advise...
Be creative, do something that hasn't been done already. Don't make it XYCuber, as there's already countless of those. Don't do a knockoff of J Perm either with something like T Perm or whatnot, that's been overdone. Look at ColorfulPockets, he has a clever and unique channel name. If it takes time and effort to come up with, it's likely a good name, or at least a good starting point for a name.


----------



## ElephantCuber (Aug 18, 2019)

I have a channel called Elephant Cuber my most popular video is a cubing song parody of flossing' by the backpack kid, my channel has 142 subscribers and I would love more support here is a link to my channel if you want to check it out https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC0yQnRNPlChg5-l6xosrOJg?view_as=subscriber
and please check out the song here 



Thank you to anyone who takes Time to check it out


----------



## PikachuPlayz_MC (Mar 3, 2020)

I don't know if this is going to be taken down or not, but this is the place I thought would be best to post it. 
I want to be sponsored, and I Would rather go to more comps and do it that way, but that's not going to happen, so i was looking to my fellow cubers, and i was going to post more videos and stuff. But here is my YT and please go sub thanks!!









Bagel Drizzy


This channel has had its name changed! so sorry for the intro!! lol!




www.youtube.com


----------



## goidlon (Mar 3, 2020)

Hey guys I have a channel for a bit and would like some more subs I currently have 26 subs my channel is called spectrum cubing


----------



## gruuby (Mar 3, 2020)

Here is my channel. I do what I can with it.









The Rubik's GRUbe


Is me.




www.youtube.com


----------



## RiceMan_ (Mar 4, 2020)

Here is my channel, I made a collaboration with @WarriorCatCuber. Here's the link: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCBKvDrv1ro9UPUgd__zdKgQ


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Mar 5, 2020)

RiceMan_ said:


> Here is my channel, I made a collaboration with @WarriorCatCuber. Here's the link: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCBKvDrv1ro9UPUgd__zdKgQ


First vid is by him, second is by me.


----------



## ProStar (Mar 5, 2020)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> First vid is by him, second is by me.



Are you gonna be like cubeorithms and identify who it is, or is the voice just randomly gonna change?


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Mar 5, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Are you gonna be like cubeorithms and identify who it is, or is the voice just randomly gonna change?


No we say our real names at the beginning of each video


----------



## ProStar (Mar 5, 2020)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> No we say our real names at the beginning of each video



Why real names and not code names? It doesn't rly matter, just wondering


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Mar 5, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Why real names and not code names? It doesn't rly matter, just wondering


Dunno he asked me to say my real name so I just did what he said.


----------



## ProStar (Mar 5, 2020)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> Dunno he asked me to say my real name so I just did what he said.



Apparently you switch back and forth being each other's pawn; last time I talked to you he was your pawn


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Mar 5, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Apparently you switch back and forth being each other's pawn; last time I talked to you he was your pawn


I guess. I kinda pressured him to switch to ZZ and stuff and wore my ZZ RUL the world t shirt to school even though it's embarrassing just to get him to switch.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Mar 10, 2020)

So, I started a YT channel, here it is https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCetxW3JCsUgN2u4fd5nGNPw?view_as=subscriber 

I think I’ll start to frequently upload videos now, but obviously, I have never done this before, and may need some help. We were originally talking about it in the Wuest for Sub 8 Petrus thread, but I feel it kinds of clogs up th thread with non cubing related threads, so yeah. As some of you may know, my first two videos were just solves, but now I think I’m going to dive into some tutorials . I’ll probably upload weekly.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Mar 10, 2020)

Next video will start off my Petrus Method playlist, it’ll probably be an introduction to Petrus, like when it was invented, the steps, etc. If I do good on that I might do a beginner 2x2x2 tutorial. The plan is to have a beginner, intermediate, advanced, and maybe extension sections, which all have tips, how to do this, blockbuilding tricks, etc. 
We’ll see how it goes 

On a sidenote, I think I’ve got the hang of video editing now lol, I’m using Film Maker Pro, although it leaves a watermark. I can easily crop it out though, just need to account for the cropping space in videos.


----------



## Etotheipi (Mar 10, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> On a sidenote, I think I’ve got the hang of video editing now lol, I’m using Film Maker Pro, although it leaves a watermark. I can easily crop it out though, just need to account for the cropping space in videos.


If you crop out the watermark make sure you link the program somewhere.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Mar 10, 2020)

Etotheipi said:


> If you crop out the watermark make sure you link the program somewhere.


Will I get sued lol.


----------



## ProStar (Mar 10, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> Will I get sued lol.



Maybe, I mean you got a _lot_ of subs 


No, probably not. But it is against the law


----------



## Etotheipi (Mar 10, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> Will I get sued lol.


No, probs not, but still, give credit where its due even if people dont threaten to fine you thousands of dollars.


----------



## ari(a cuber) (Mar 10, 2020)

ari a cuber wont show up as channel for the speedsolving info


----------



## PetrusQuber (Mar 10, 2020)

Etotheipi said:


> No, probs not, but still, give credit where its due even if people dont threaten to fine you thousands of dollars.





ProStar said:


> Maybe, I mean you got a _lot_ of subs
> 
> 
> No, probably not. But it is against the law


Ok, I’ll probably put it in the descriptions.


----------



## AlphaCuber is awesome (Mar 10, 2020)

my channel isn't new but it only has 45 subs so I guess I will post it here:








Alpha Cubers


Hi I am Alpha Cubers and I am a 15 year old speedcuber from London. I am a part owner of speedcubing.org which you can find here: Speedcubing.org: https://sp...




www.youtube.com




also I am going to try and upload a lot more consistently this year


----------



## MJS Cubing (Mar 10, 2020)

My channel is fairly new, and the link is under the username. I would really like it if you checked it out! New uploads every Sunday at 6:00 PM EST.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Mar 18, 2020)

Ok I’m really bad with keeping to upload schedules, so I’ll just upload when I feel like it. I have a couple of Petrus tutorials and example solves coming soon for sure, just been caught up with school stuff (working from home isn’t going well)


----------



## brododragon (Mar 18, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> Film Maker Pro, although it leaves a watermark.


Huh. That's weird. It doesn't put a watermark on my videos.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Mar 18, 2020)

That’s weird. Did you pay?


----------



## brododragon (Mar 18, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> That’s weird. Did you pay?


No. Maybe it's a region thing?


----------



## PetrusQuber (Mar 18, 2020)

I don’t really know then.


----------



## cubix_ruberyt (Mar 23, 2020)

_








Cubix Ruber


I solve cubes but I am not fast. I do average of fives for my vids. My goal for two by two is to be sub four and three by three sub 30. Please subscribe if y...




www.youtube.com




_


----------



## KingCanyon (Mar 24, 2020)

I just created this YouTube Channel mainly for my solves. Subscribe if you want!

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC4KV3dkyzkL159JEMJHWndA


----------



## alexiscubing (Mar 24, 2020)

AH Cuber
Look for the one with a profile pic of a lingao clock
i dont rly upload but i might if i get a good time
mostly pyra vids and stuff


----------



## ProStar (Mar 24, 2020)

alexiscubing said:


> AH Cuber
> *Look for the one with a profile pic of a lingao clock*
> i dont rly upload but i might if i get a good time
> mostly pyra vids and stuff



Everyone by mistakenly finds @TipsterTrickster and subs to him instead


----------



## alexiscubing (Mar 24, 2020)

yeah lol but tipster trickster has TT as his youtube logo


----------



## TipsterTrickster (Mar 24, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Everyone by mistakenly finds @TipsterTrickster and subs to him instead


Stonks


----------



## BenChristman1 (Mar 24, 2020)

Does anybody have any suggestions for a free video editor with no (or a small) watermark? I don't have an iPhone, so it has to be available on the Google Play Store.


----------



## ProStar (Mar 24, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> Does anybody have any suggestions for a free video editor with no (or a small) watermark? I don't have an iPhone, so it has to be available on the Google Play Store.



Is your computer a Mac? If it is, you can get iMovie. I dunno for windows/linux


----------



## BenChristman1 (Mar 24, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Is your computer a Mac? If it is, you can get iMovie. I dunno for windows/linux


I have a chromebook lol


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Mar 24, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> I have a chromebook lol


If you go in settings you can get the google play store.


----------



## Sowrduk (Mar 24, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> Does anybody have any suggestions for a free video editor with no (or a small) watermark? I don't have an iPhone, so it has to be available on the Google Play Store.



I use InShot and it's pretty good for a mobile video editing app. I am on android as well.

My Channel

I only really upload competition solves, but sometimes unofficial solves. I don't really know what else to upload, any suggestions? I can make tutorials for pyraminx, but because I'm so bad at talking I don't really want to make a tutorial video.


----------



## brododragon (Mar 25, 2020)

Sowrduk said:


> I use InShot and it's pretty good for a mobile video editing app. I am on android as well.
> 
> My Channel
> 
> I only really upload competition solves, but sometimes unofficial solves. I don't really know what else to upload, any suggestions? I can make tutorials for pyraminx, but because I'm so bad at talking I don't really want to make a tutorial video.


Skits are probably the way to go if you can't talk, I know it sounds weird, but it's pretty easy even if you aren't good at talking.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Mar 25, 2020)

Or just use in video subtitles, instead of talking.


----------



## Sowrduk (Mar 25, 2020)

Ok, thanks. I might use these ideas soon.


----------



## JackJack13 (Mar 31, 2020)

Luke and I would love your support in this quest. please come check us out on youtube.
I will do a giveaway each time I accomplish something great as a thankyou for support.

Check out my channel here J's Puzzles
And luke's here LNBfilms

first, vid drops tomorrow.


----------



## Cube Tribe (Apr 12, 2020)

Hey guys, I am posting high quality videos  Please if you like my videos and only if you like them, subscribe to me and turn on the bell! Thank you so much...


----------



## cubix_ruberyt (Apr 15, 2020)

I have a yt about my journey to sub ten and I am only at 30 seconds. I know 2 look oll and 2 look pll with some plls that i do know. My f2l is the worst part ut it's improving. cross is decent but not efficiently. I will post a link to my channel so you can subscribe and when I post some newer videos you can comment some tips. Thanks, have a great day! https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCmpkh5VfK7psYx2QJhBmhKQ?view_as=subscriber


----------



## Cube Tribe (Apr 20, 2020)

cubix_ruberyt said:


> I have a yt about my journey to sub ten and I am only at 30 seconds. I know 2 look oll and 2 look pll with some plls that i do know. My f2l is the worst part ut it's improving. cross is decent but not efficiently. I will post a link to my channel so you can subscribe and when I post some newer videos you can comment some tips. Thanks, have a great day! https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCmpkh5VfK7psYx2QJhBmhKQ?view_as=subscriber


Sure


----------



## TomTheCuber101 (Apr 20, 2020)

It's not very new, but I'll post it here anyway. I genrally upload unboxings and reviews, I livestream occasionally and I do tutorials from time to time. Link is here.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Apr 20, 2020)

Cube Tribe said:


> Hey guys, I am posting high quality videos  Please if you like my videos and only if you like them, subscribe to me and turn on the bell! Thank you so much...


What video editor do you use?


----------



## Cube Tribe (Apr 21, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> What video editor do you use?


Premiere pro and davinci resolve for video editing and compositing.
Sometimes I use after effects or blender and sometimes I use pixlr for fonts.
For audio, I use audacity.


----------



## brododragon (Apr 21, 2020)

Cube Tribe said:


> blender


Isn't that a 3D rendering program?


----------



## Cube Tribe (Apr 21, 2020)

brododragon said:


> Isn't that a 3D rendering program?


Yeah, it essentially allows me to create visual effects...


----------



## Gong’s Brand Cube (Apr 29, 2020)

Gong's Brand Cube


Welcome to Gong's Brand Cube, a channel all about Rubik's cubes and other twisty puzzles. This channel is for anyone who likes cubing. I like making cubing v...




m.youtube.com




I’m doing this just for fun, subscribe if you want

My YouTube channel is called: Gong’s Brand Cube


----------



## CrispyCubing (May 5, 2020)

I am a relatively new channel. I make videos for fun and to hopefully have a positive impact on the community. Anyway here it is, at the time of this post I just released a video.








CrispyCubing


Welcome to my channel! I like my cubes "crispy." I am a speedsolver and Roux user from the USA and I have been Speedcubing for almost two years. My favorite ...




www.youtube.com


----------



## alexiscubing (May 5, 2020)

I just posted 2 new videos on my channel - AlexH Cubing
One is yuxin tiger 8.5x single and the other is a nice on cam 4x4 average which i got in the aus online comp


----------



## Cody_Caston (May 5, 2020)

I make videos on skewb tutorials and other stuff.
Just press one of the buttons under my user.


----------



## Owen Morrison (May 5, 2020)

*Here is my Youtube channel*

So far I have only uploaded solves, but I plan to make unboxings, reveiws, quick tips to get faster, and tutorials.


----------



## brododragon (May 5, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> *Here is my Youtube channel*
> 
> So far I have only uploaded solves, but I plan to make unboxings, reveiws, quick tips to get faster, and tutorials.


PETRUS TUTORIAL


----------



## Owen Morrison (May 5, 2020)

brododragon said:


> PETRUS TUTORIAL


YES!!!!

I will try to make that sometime in the summer.


----------



## brododragon (May 5, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> YES!!!!
> 
> I will try to make that sometime in the summer.


It's literally quarantine and you are going to put it off till the summer??


----------



## Owen Morrison (May 5, 2020)

brododragon said:


> It's literally quarantine and you are going to put it off till the summer??


All of my online classes are giving extra school because they think that I have extra time, once I get a little bit of experience with making YT videos and turn in all of my final exams then I will make it.


----------



## Username: Username: (May 5, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> YES!!!!
> 
> I will try to make that sometime in the summer.



??????? @PetrusQuber make it faster than this "CFOP-only" person

wait.. I also use CFOP


----------



## Owen Morrison (May 5, 2020)

Username: Username: said:


> ??????? @PetrusQuber make it faster than this "CFOP-only" person
> 
> wait.. I also use CFOP


nah Petrus is so good I am using it currently to help with becoming color neutral with CFOP, I did an avg of 100 cn for CFOP yesterday to see if I was improving and it was 10.7


----------



## brododragon (May 5, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> All of my online classes are giving extra school because they think that I have extra time, once I get a little bit of experience with making YT videos and turn in all of my final exams then I will make it.


It's not mandatory though right?


----------



## PetrusQuber (May 5, 2020)

Username: Username: said:


> ??????? @PetrusQuber make it faster than this "CFOP-only" person
> 
> wait.. I also use CFOP


Coming up for real in a couple of weeks, slap me if I don’t do it.


----------



## PetrusQuber (May 5, 2020)

Cody_Caston said:


> I make videos on skewb tutorials and other stuff.
> Just press one of the buttons under my user.


Doesn’t work :/


----------



## PetrusQuber (May 5, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> i am wanting to make a youtube channel but am totally lost for what to call it, any ideas?





Owen Morrison said:


> *Here is my Youtube channel*
> 
> So far I have only uploaded solves, but I plan to make unboxings, reveiws, quick tips to get faster, and tutorials.


Lol, finally decides on a channel name - his name


----------



## Owen Morrison (May 5, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> Lol, finally decides on a channel name - his name


I thought about it for 9 months, couldn't think of anything.


----------



## PetrusQuber (May 5, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> I thought about it for 9 months, couldn't think of anything.


What’s your 3x3 main?


----------



## Owen Morrison (May 5, 2020)

Angstrom Valk 3 M, might be the Tengyun V2 M when mine arrives.


----------



## HG Cubing (May 5, 2020)

Come check out Hunter Cubing
I am only posting averages of 5 with no commentary box I am self conscious about my voice








HG Cubing


I am just posting my ao5 email:[email protected]




m.youtube.com


----------



## brododragon (May 5, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> Coming up for real in a couple of weeks, slap me if I don’t do it.





PetrusQuber said:


> Doesn’t work :/





PetrusQuber said:


> Lol, finally decides on a channel name - his name


Are we just gonna ignore that triple post?


----------



## PetrusQuber (May 5, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> Angstrom Valk 3 M, might be the Tengyun V2 M when mine arrives.


AV3M and TV2M are nice initials... Hmmm.


----------



## Galaxy Cuber (May 6, 2020)

Cube Theory


The channel where cubing's greatest questions are answered...




www.youtube.com


----------



## HG Cubing (May 6, 2020)

Go check out Hunter Cubing I am posting averages of 5 in different events.








HG Cubing


I am just posting my ao5 email:[email protected]




www.youtube.com


----------



## Micah Morrison (May 6, 2020)

I have a new youtube channel that I'm trying to grow https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC55DIqgdnTuE8MNTg0OV4Ow?view_as=subscriber
right now all I have are solves from an online competition but I'm working on a tutorial on improving efficiency on the cross.
Also, I'm open to anyone with ideas on what to name my youtube channel


----------



## brododragon (May 6, 2020)

Micah Morrison said:


> I have a new youtube channel that I'm trying to grow https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC55DIqgdnTuE8MNTg0OV4Ow?view_as=subscriber
> right now all I have are solves from an online competition but I'm working on a tutorial on improving efficiency on the cross.
> Also, I'm open to anyone with ideas on what to name my youtube channel


You child you marked it as "for children".


----------



## Micah Morrison (May 6, 2020)

did I? Well I'll see if I can change that.


----------



## brododragon (May 6, 2020)

Micah Morrison said:


> did I? Well I'll see if I can change that.


Yeah. No miniplayer because those aren't kid-friendly.


----------



## Cody_Caston (May 6, 2020)

brododragon said:


> Yeah. No miniplayer because those aren't kid-friendly.


That’s something i dont get, why no mini player or comments.
“Because there not kid friendly” that’s (a word i prefer no one said)


----------



## Tabe (May 7, 2020)

Cody_Caston said:


> That’s something i dont get, why no mini player or comments.
> “Because there not kid friendly” that’s (a word i prefer no one said)


Comments aren't allowed because used by predators to target children.


----------



## Cody_Caston (May 7, 2020)

Tabe said:


> Comments aren't allowed because used by predators to target children.


True some people put in malicious links to trick kids.


----------



## brododragon (May 7, 2020)

Tabe said:


> Comments aren't allowed because used by predators to target children.


What about miniplayer?


----------



## Cody_Caston (May 7, 2020)

brododragon said:


> What about miniplayer?


Exactly


----------



## Tabe (May 7, 2020)

brododragon said:


> You child you marked it as "for children".


No clue. I don't know what it looks like and have never used it.


----------



## brododragon (May 7, 2020)

Tabe said:


> No clue. I don't know what it looks like and have never used it.


The miniplayer?


----------



## Tabe (May 7, 2020)

brododragon said:


> The miniplayer?


Correct.


----------



## brododragon (May 7, 2020)

Tabe said:


> Correct.


You've never, ever, minimized a video so it plays, but small and at the bottom of your screen?


----------



## Tabe (May 7, 2020)

Nope.


----------



## goidlon (May 7, 2020)

Hey guys how are you doing today. I just wanted to ask if you could head over to my channel, and subscribe we have 25 and I am posting a new video on friday a 3x3 average.


----------



## PetrusQuber (May 7, 2020)

goidlon said:


> Hey guys how are you doing today. I just wanted to ask if you could head over to my channel, and subscribe we have 25 and I am posting a new video on friday a 3x3 average.


Sure! Generally, don’t ask for subs, people should find the subscribe button and click it themselves, you can still hint it though


----------



## goidlon (May 7, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> Sure! Generally, don’t ask for subs, people should find the subscribe button and click it themselves, you can still hint it though


ok


----------



## Timoth3 (May 7, 2020)

Micah Morrison said:


> I have a new youtube channel that I'm trying to grow https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC55DIqgdnTuE8MNTg0OV4Ow?view_as=subscriber
> right now all I have are solves from an online competition but I'm working on a tutorial on improving efficiency on the cross.
> Also, I'm open to anyone with ideas on what to name my youtube channel


Welp, here goes. Micah’s Method? I’m terrible at everything usernames so I have no idea if this is good or not.


----------



## Micah Morrison (May 7, 2020)

Timoth3 said:


> Welp, here goes. Micah’s Method? I’m terrible at everything usernames so I have no idea if this is good or not.


If I used a less popular method, then maybe, but I'm like 95% of other cubers and use CFOP


----------



## AlphaCuber is awesome (May 7, 2020)

Micah Morrison said:


> If I used a less popular method, then maybe, but I'm like 95% of other cubers and use CFOP


just your name works fine tbh


----------



## SpeedCuberSUB30 (May 9, 2020)

Mine is Galactic Cubing








Galactic Cubing


Guys this is a cubing channel.I will try to post daily content. livchfcbvr




www.youtube.com


----------



## Username: Username: (May 9, 2020)

Here's a tip for new cubing channels as a whole. please, puhleaseee.. don't put loud electronic intros, just get straight to the point, JPerm doesn't even have an intro.
that's a chunk of why so much people like him.


----------



## 3ACuber (May 9, 2020)

No videos yet
new cubing channel
PLZZZZZZZZZZZZ SUBBBB
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCTgKQJLmAcEYuXONXBY6Bjw?view_as=subscriber
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCTgKQJLmAcEYuXONXBY6Bjw?view_as=subscriber


----------



## SpeedCuberSUB30 (May 10, 2020)

Please sub:
*








Galactic Cubing


Guys this is a cubing channel.I will try to post daily content.




tinyurl.com




*


----------



## goidlon (May 13, 2020)

Hello I am Spectrum Cubing a you tuber with 26 subscribers I am now doing daily uploads. I made this thread to talk about my journey on youtube 100 subs, then 500, 100, 10,000, 50,000, 100,000 etc. Here is a link to my channel so you can check out some of my videos. https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCL63jcdjTEJbmc5J_kFMPvA

Make sure to check out 3x3 average of 5 EP. 2. It has some important announcments.


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (May 13, 2020)

Um ok, here is mine, not really hoping to go anywhere with it but it is fun








PingPongCuber


Hi, I'm PingPongCuber. I am a speedcuber in Colorado and will post about anything cubing related. I was one of the members of OLL 28 until the channel split up.




www.youtube.com


----------



## Hazel (May 13, 2020)

I have a channel... it isn't cubing-related, though. I've been doing daily uploads for about a week and a half now, and I'm at 26 subscribers and about 2,600 total views :3









Aerma


im aerma and i make dumb stuff




www.youtube.com


----------



## saihei6925 (May 14, 2020)

So in case you get bored, not feeling to practice at all and wanna watch some funny skits, my new channel that gather my thoughts may be the place for you! 
(＾▽＾) 









Cubing Zone


Hi




www.youtube.com






我從使用 Tapatalk 的 SM-G9600 發送


----------



## 3ACuber (May 15, 2020)

Hi everyone, I have a random cubing channel with no upload schedule.

Please check it out and maybe subscribe

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCtd7XTU4RxmKePCjR2B5yxA


----------



## AbsoRuud (May 15, 2020)

Hi people. I made a new youtube video about the MeiLong Premium series from moyustore. Check it out. I'll try and upload once in a while, but there's no guaranteed schedule at all.


----------



## gruuby (May 15, 2020)

Uh my channel is here. https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCergBD5noGrnwVJkBiyhhNw
And I am doing a live stream right now


----------



## Gong’s Brand Cube (May 19, 2020)

Cubing for Fun
Hi, Gong’s Brand Cube here,

I have a small cubing channel and I upload at least weekly, but currently I’m working on 2 time consuming projects.

Would very much appreciate if you took a sneak peak at my channel.









Gong's Brand Cube


Welcome to Gong's Brand Cube, a channel all about Rubik's cubes and other twisty puzzles. This channel is for anyone who likes cubing. I like making cubing v...




www.youtube.com





I put a lot of effort into it and yes I do edit the videos.

My channel doesn’t feature the regular “Unboxings, Reviews and Tutorials’’ I’m trying to be unique and uploading videos other than that but feel free to subscribe or watch my videos.

Hope you enjoy

It’s not compulsory to subscribe, it’s your own choice but I hope you made the right decision to click on my channel.


----------



## AbsoRuud (May 21, 2020)

Got another video up. Check it out.


----------



## adam.maj (May 22, 2020)

Hey! Adam here from MAJcubing!
I really hope you will consider checking out our youtube channel! We do a live cubing podcast every month called "Solvecast" as well as release a new video every week. We unbox and review cubes for you guys! We upload every saturday at 3pm GMT+1

Links:

YOUTUBE: https://youtube.com/c/majcubing
WEBSITE: https://majcubing.com
INSTAGRAM: https://instagram.com/majcubing


----------



## Humble Cuber (Jun 2, 2020)

Now I have been doing youtube for a while now and is running low on ideas, I decided that it would be a good idea to ask people on forums what they would like to see so I can better make content to for certain people. Thank you in advance!


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jun 2, 2020)

I suggest finding a YTer you like to watch, and emulating their video style. Some do challenges, some do tutorials, some talk about random stuff, etc.
Also maybe slow down on the pace, too many videos can be bad, you’ll run out of ideas quicker, and sometimes it gives people the impression your upload schedule means most of your videos are low quality.


----------



## Cats and Cubes (Jun 2, 2020)

Karl Ferber said:


> Hi guys. This thread is for getting your channel out there and growing an audience. People who have just started a (cubing) channel can leave a link here and others will check it out. Hope this helps smaller YouCubers who can't seem to grow!
> Link to my channel:
> https://m.youtube.com/channel/UCK61OsedLAXu-ZBcI4m0EIw


This is an awesome idea and just what I need  my channel link to cats is Cubes is https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCEqtzajtxnqqGAvt7zbL1tw


----------



## Humble Cuber (Jun 2, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> I suggest finding a YTer you like to watch, and emulating their video style. Some do challenges, some do tutorials, some talk about random stuff, etc.
> Also maybe slow down on the pace, too many videos can be bad, you’ll run out of ideas quicker, and sometimes it gives people the impression your upload schedule means most of your videos are low quality.


Okay thanks for the tips, do you think 2 times a week is fine? And should post solve videos?


----------



## Cats and Cubes (Jun 2, 2020)

Cube-aroo said:


> my channel is called (kangaroo, because i live in australia) https://www.youtube.com/channel/UChFLhMJFYcCcDKNcblcKq9w


I subscribed I live in Australia too  My channel is called cats and cubes


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jun 2, 2020)

Humble Cuber said:


> Okay thanks for the tips, do you think 2 times a week is fine? And should post solve videos?


I think thats OK, remember if you feel pressured, and the video isn’t good enough by your standards, don’t release it. Just spend some time on it. Solve videos are OK, but think: ‘Would I want to watch this as a subscriber?’ Try to make it interesting, add commentary, etc.


----------



## Humble Cuber (Jun 2, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> I think thats OK, remember if you feel pressured, and the video isn’t good enough by your standards, don’t release it. Just spend some time on it. Solve videos are OK but think: ‘Would I want to watch this as a subscriber?’ Try to make it interesting, add commentary, etc.


thanks for the advice, I just got really good video editing software on my computer so now I will spend more time on videos and do quality over quantity


----------



## Humble Cuber (Jun 3, 2020)

Here's my channel, I post fairly regularly (Around 1 or 2 times a week) and the content ranges from unboxings review, tutorials, ect..










Humble Cuber


Hello there, if you are new to my channel welcome, and if you are a subscriber or returner, welcome back. Here on this channel, I upload videos on various sp...




youtube.com


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Jun 3, 2020)

What video editing do you guys recommend? Preferably for iPhone


----------



## Humble Cuber (Jun 4, 2020)

PingPongCuber said:


> What video editing do you guys recommend? Preferably for iPhone


umm I edit on my computer now, but when I used to edit on my phone I used YouCut, and Film Maker


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Jun 4, 2020)

PingPongCuber said:


> What video editing do you guys recommend? Preferably for iPhone


IMovie is apparently really good and it's free. CSH uses it.

I use Adobe Premier Elements. It's not free, and not on iPhone, but really good.


----------



## Marissal24 (Jun 4, 2020)

Ive been making video for a while but I’ve only recently started to make good videos. I post somewhat of a variety of video but mainly cube related. Km trying to grow my channel so please check it out. I try to post a least one video a week.








MarissaCubes
 

I like to make random videos, most Rubik’s cube related but some other topics. Subscribe if you like what you see.




www.youtube.com


----------



## KPOACAH (Jun 4, 2020)

This is my channel: 








Elly


Cubing




www.youtube.com




please subscribe, soon i'll make video how to assemble 5x5 cube


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jun 4, 2020)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> IMovie is apparently really good and it's free. CSH uses it.
> 
> I use Adobe Premier Elements. It's not free, and not on iPhone, but really good.


I don’t know about iMovie too much, but for me, it’s absolutely trash. I think it’s designed for Mac or something, and they just threw it together for the iPad and iPhone. It can only cut clips, trim them, add filters, titles which can’t be controlled, and that’s it. I’m still on the hunt for a good, free, no water mark editor. I used Filmora Go for the last video, which is pretty good, but has a watermark. I guess I could pay the extra couple of pounds to remove it.


----------



## Username: Username: (Jun 4, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> I don’t know about iMovie too much, but for me, it’s absolutely trash. I think it’s designed for Mac or something, and they just threw it together for the iPad and iPhone. It can only cut clips, trim them, add filters, titles which can’t be controlled, and that’s it.



*Cues Final Cut Pro X as one of apple's overrated apps*


----------



## KPOACAH (Jun 4, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> I don’t know about iMovie too much, but for me, it’s absolutely trash. I think it’s designed for Mac or something, and they just threw it together for the iPad and iPhone. It can only cut clips, trim them, add filters, titles which can’t be controlled, and that’s it. I’m still on the hunt for a good, free, no water mark editor. I used Filmora Go for the last video, which is pretty good, but has a watermark. I guess I could pay the extra couple of pounds to remove it.


i paid 90 dollars for filmora

so please subscribe


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jun 4, 2020)

KPOACAH said:


> so please subscribe


People generally won’t subscribe if you straight up tell them ‘so please subscribe’


----------



## Humble Cuber (Jun 4, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> People generally won’t subscribe if you straight up tell them ‘so please subscribe’


yes exactly, you should just put out quality content, and don't beg for subs, and eventually, they will come to you!


----------



## Jam88 (Jun 8, 2020)

Im J8Cubes








J8Cubes


On this channel, I do tutorials to help you solve the Rubik's Cube. I also do unboxings, solve reconstructions and cube reviews! I try to upload every Saturd...




www.youtube.com




also I use hitfilm express


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jun 8, 2020)

Jam88 said:


> Im J8Cubes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! Subbed


----------



## Jam88 (Jun 8, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> Nice! Subbed


thx dude


----------



## A2Cubed (Jun 19, 2020)

Hey everyone, I just recently started a cubing YouTube channel. This post is not telling you guys to go and subscribe, but I would like some tips on growing my channel. I have posted a few videos like 3x3 averages, unboxings, and some reviews, but I don't think that will be enough to grow my channel some more. Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jun 19, 2020)

Find a YouCuber you like, then try to see what kind of content they like doing. As you said, people will get bored of averages, reviews and unboxings. Challenge videos and commentary are good ideas, and if you want you could do a tutorial ( on something unique). Quality over upload time, don’t continuously ask people to subscribe, when you do, do it subtly and imply they have a choice. If you want, get some equipment like a good mic and camera, make sure you have a good editing software too.


----------



## ep2 (Jun 19, 2020)

Be entertaining, unique or helpful.


----------



## A2Cubed (Jun 19, 2020)

Thanks for the support! I’ll make sure to think about the tips you told me when it’s time to record a video.


----------



## teboecubes (Jun 19, 2020)

I have a few videos on this topic (I'm not just trying to self-promo, i'm just linking these because they could be helpful and they are my thoughts on how to grow a cubing channel)

*How To Make A Great Cubing Video:* 





*How To FILM A Great Cubing Video:* 





*How To EDIT A Great Cubing Video:* 





*How To UPLOAD A Great Cubing Video:* 





*The Fastest Growing YouCubers (and what you can learn from them):*


----------



## KPOACAH (Jul 5, 2020)

Hello! This is my YT channel: Elly The Cuber
Please subscribe!









 here is new video on English


----------



## Ussai cubers (Jul 5, 2020)

Karl Ferber said:


> Hi guys. This thread is for getting your channel out there and growing an audience. People who have just started a (cubing) channel can leave a link here and others will check it out. Hope this helps smaller YouCubers who can't seem to grow!
> Link to my channel:
> https://m.youtube.com/channel/UCK61OsedLAXu-ZBcI4m0EIw


I have a cubing channel called Ussai cubers pls subscribe i will be posting


----------



## KPOACAH (Jul 16, 2020)

Sooooo today I realized I have 49 subs in my youtube channel. I think when we hit the 50 subs to make some special. Also new video today!!! YT : Elly The Cuber


----------



## GuardCube (Aug 30, 2020)

So I recently created by YouTube Channel, GuardCube - Please subscribe and tell thoughts, here is my channel - and I personally feel like my quality is high, my thumbnails look nice and my content is mostly quite interesting. Could I just get some thoughts on this, and, if you like it, please subscribe because I am looking to grow my channel and ti would make me so happy!!


----------



## Nmile7300 (Sep 15, 2020)

So I have a cubing YouTube channel that I am actually going to start uploading on (I put out a video yesterday). I would appreciate if you checked it out!
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCaVjfduVRZcACeQIidHld5A?view_as=subscriber 
Watch the most recent video to know more about the channel and myself. Thanks!


----------



## FishyIshy (Sep 22, 2020)

In this video, I go over the 9.83 3x3 single that I got while practicing. This is where I mentioned being color neutral and how it helped me a lot in this solve (as you will see in the video as well as i my other thread)

My YouTube channel isn't really anything too special right now. I am creating this thread as kind of an introduction to the channel for all of you reading this. It is all up to you, but I do recommend that you guys check it out. Thanks for your support.

Happy Cubing,

Ishmael


My Channel:https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCQY-rU5aTQfdEUGv68zJ3Wg


----------



## YaleZ1023 (Sep 25, 2020)

<---- pls sub to me (link under profile, and here)








Sub20Cubing


I'm a speedcuber and a speedstacker, hope you can like and subscribe to support the channel!




www.youtube.com


----------



## FishyIshy (Sep 26, 2020)

YaleZ1023 said:


> <---- pls sub to me (link under profile, and here)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I did. Good luck. You have more subs than me


----------



## YaleZ1023 (Sep 28, 2020)

FishyIshy said:


> I did. Good luck. You have more subs than me


a lot of my subscribers are friends (classmates) lol









Sub20Cubing


I'm a speedcuber and a speedstacker, hope you can like and subscribe to support the channel!




www.youtube.com




thx for making this thread to help small youcubers grow


----------



## ElyasCubing (Oct 5, 2020)

100 Subscribers Giveaway! I will be doing a giveaway once i reach 100 subscribers! So make sure to subscribe and like some of my videos! This will be a $5 giveaway so not a big one but make sure to sub thanks! https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCzXz1isethd8pFclsx9snJw 

I currently have 94 so yes i guess........................ Sub plz


----------



## Gong’s Brand Cube (Oct 9, 2020)

Hey everyone

I am known as Gong’s Brand Cube on 

YouTube and I have a really small channel.

YouTube.com/c/gongsbrandcube

I make cubing videos but I am not your ordinary cuber who does unboxings reviews and tutorials. How boring is that? I found ways to make some pretty unique ways to make videos. 

Some videos include making various Rubik’s cubes out of paper and writing two Rubik’s cube related songs. Many of my channel videos are high-effort to make meaning I spent a lot of time on making them.

If you’re still reading, here is my latest video






Where I made a song about dailypuzzles.

All I am asking is for you to simply check out my channel and watch a video if you want. Subscribing is completely you choice and I am not forcing you to do it but if you did I will deeply appreciate your decision.

If you have a small or medium or even large cubing channel, feel free to continue this thread on the condition you will checkout one other cubing channel, it’s a win win for everyone and I will be checking out all channels on this thread in the near future.

Happy Cubing!

Gong’s Brand Cube


----------



## ArbishAli (Oct 10, 2020)

And here is my Youtube Channel with no videos. lol
At least that's not a rick roll.


----------



## Oliver Pällo (Oct 10, 2020)

pls check out my channel. i would appreciate that you sub but its okay if you dont sub








Oliver Pällo


Speedcuber from Estonia




www.youtube.com


----------



## ArbishAli (Oct 11, 2020)

oliverpallo said:


> pls check out my channel. i would appreciate that you sub but its okay if you dont sub
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I subbed.


----------



## FishyIshy (Oct 22, 2020)

New video out now!!
PLL Time Attacks. . .

Quest to be the next George Schooley?


----------



## FishyIshy (Oct 22, 2020)




----------



## Jam88 (Oct 22, 2020)

oliverpallo said:


> pls check out my channel. i would appreciate that you sub but its okay if you dont sub
> 
> 
> 
> ...


subbed! It seems that you like clock


----------



## FishyIshy (Oct 22, 2020)

Hey guys, check out my channel, I'm trying to grow, but I will need your help.

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCQY-rU5aTQfdEUGv68zJ3Wg


----------



## abunickabhi (Oct 22, 2020)

I have been running my cubing channel since 2013. My first focus was on 3x3 CFOP solves, and then I got interested in blindsolving so I started posting M2/R2 tutorials. I started attending a lot of WCA comps and started posting solve videos. I have also shared bigBLD techniques and some records at comps using good hardware and memo method. I am currently exploring method neutrality and find it super fascinating.






I also have another channel dedicated to blindsolving algs, and I am currently learning UF buffer 5-style edges, which are algs which solve 4 pieces at once. its a super cool set and there is lots to cover in it.






Other than cubing I have 4 seperate youtube channels for my other hobbies.

They are chess, Go, astrophysics, Drums and Shogi.

Good luck exploring and happy cubing!

P.S. I found a lot of interesting channels on this thread and some of the creators are making good explanations for beginners.

Yo, M U' M' U2 F' M F' U' M' U F2 U'


----------



## FishyIshy (Oct 22, 2020)

Another new video!!


----------



## FishyIshy (Nov 12, 2020)

New video!!!


----------



## YaleZ1023 (Nov 12, 2020)

FishyIshy said:


> Another new video!!


Cool vid, I subbed!


----------



## FishyIshy (Nov 12, 2020)

YaleZ1023 said:


> Cool vid, I subbed!


Thanks so much. Need help to get to 100 lol


----------



## Jam88 (Nov 12, 2020)

FishyIshy said:


> Thanks so much. Need help to get to 100 lol


I subbed too!


----------



## FishyIshy (Nov 12, 2020)

I


Jam88 said:


> I subbed too!


Thank you as well!!!


----------



## FishyIshy (Nov 13, 2020)

Another video


----------



## FishyIshy (Nov 21, 2020)

VIDEOOOO


----------



## cuber Q (Dec 2, 2020)

Hi here is my lastest video! 




i only have 5 subscribers. Check me out i think you'll like it - i do sciencey cubing modifcation videos o/


----------



## FishyIshy (Dec 2, 2020)

cuber Q said:


> Hi here is my lastest video!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll check it out, but will you do the same?


----------



## MJS Cubing (Dec 2, 2020)

I'


FishyIshy said:


> VIDEOOOO


You should make a new thread for your videos. That way they are all in 1 place and you can do as much shameless self promotion as you want.


----------



## FishyIshy (Dec 2, 2020)

MJS Cubing said:


> I'
> 
> You should make a new thread for your videos. That way they are all in 1 place and you can do as much shameless self promotion as you want.


I did. But it just started recently lol


----------



## GAN CUBER (Dec 14, 2020)

You dont have a link to sub


----------



## Nmile7300 (Dec 14, 2020)

I'm not going to sub for no reason. Begging for subs is the exact opposite thing to do if you want to grow your channel.


----------



## Zain_A24 (Dec 14, 2020)

Nmile7300 said:


> I'm not going to sub for no reason. Begging for subs is the exact opposite thing to do if you want to grow your channel.



Well said.



God of cubing said:


> Guys please subscribe to my channel a cuber needs to help another cuber.



Curious to know where I could find a link to your channel.

YouCuber - Asks for Subs
Everyone - **EYE ROLLS**
Me - Oh cool. Where's the link?


----------



## JakeCanSolve (Dec 14, 2020)

link? video?


----------



## MJS Cubing (Dec 14, 2020)

The forums are not the place to join and beg for subs.


----------



## Mr. McCubing (Dec 14, 2020)

God of cubing said:


> Guys please subscribe to my channel a cuber needs to help another cuber.


could i have a reason to sub?


----------



## RiceMan_ (Dec 14, 2020)

How can I help you when you don't even give the link to your channel?


----------



## Eamon (Dec 14, 2020)

sub for sub is illegal remember


----------



## Jam88 (Dec 14, 2020)

Eamon said:


> sub for sub is illegal remember


Is it?


----------



## Eamon (Dec 14, 2020)

Jam88 said:


> Is it?


yes, youtube algorithm doesn't allow sub4sub

watch this video to learn more about sub4sub: 




i am off topic, am i?


----------



## Jam88 (Dec 14, 2020)

Eamon said:


> watch this video to learn more about sub4sub:


OK thank you
I never knew that


----------



## JakeCanSolve (Dec 14, 2020)

Jam88 said:


> OK thank you
> I never knew that


same


----------



## Solved_Cuber (Feb 1, 2021)

I have recently started a youtube channel: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCEE1i0QIM6rAM_eB840iLdw (feel free to check it out) and have a couple of subs. 
I was wondering what your channels are like, so put your channel down below, and we will check it out!

I hope that everones channel grows to as big as JPERM, and see who can be the first on this thread to reach 1k!


----------



## Cubing Forever (Feb 5, 2021)

A small channel.


Solved_Cuber said:


> I hope that everones channel grows to as big as JPERM, and see who can be the first on this thread to reach 1k!


Thanks! Let's see who reaches 1k first.


----------



## CraterCuberYT (Feb 5, 2021)

My channel isn't super new, it's 2 years old, but it's small. I upload every 3 days and try to make my videos as high quality and as entertaining as possible. It's called Crater Cuber and I'd really appreciate it if you'd subscribe! https://www.youtube.com/cratercuber

Since my channel isn't new, if you want me to delete this post, just tell me and I will!


----------



## Solved_Cuber (Feb 6, 2021)

Cool!


----------



## Solved_Cuber (Feb 6, 2021)

There are so many you-cubers out there, and I want every single one fo them to get HUGE!!!
link your channel and well check it out!!!!!!
Heres mine: 


https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCEE1i0QIM6rAM_eB840iLdw


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Feb 6, 2021)

Here's my channel.



https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCR9G4uB8GyWlXT37tot2YUQ



It's mostly about OO F2L algs, last layer algs and pls videos; but I occasionally do skits and unboxings as well as other cool stuff.


----------



## Akshat Sehgal (Mar 9, 2021)

Hey everyone. So recently my cubing youtube channel with over 300 subscribers got deleted because i changed my age on google, so I want to try again with a new channel. I don't have any videos yet but I post highly edited, 4k videos a lot so make sure to sub. You can expect a video from me in a couple of days or so because i have exams. Also, here is a screenshot of me getting 300 subs on my first channel. 

Here is the link to the new one: *


https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCBTfQ6uhkgGLC78V763__qA


*


----------



## Y cuber (Mar 30, 2021)

i have 21 subs on youube and please subscribe to me here is a link https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCHtHXiJ7xapFxcp9_Hpj-FQ/featured


----------



## povlhp (Apr 3, 2021)

Hi,
I am planning on making some youtube videos, both on english, and on danish as well.
Just tried recording a simpler F2L guide, with bad sound, and tried to put sound on later. This is not as good, but would make it easier for produce multiple language versions of the same video. So I assume it has to be first shot sequences with OK sound, and then possible retake sequences and pick the best.

I want to record with my older Canon dSLR, and the microphone on that is not the best. So should I just record video there, and use either headset/phone to record the audio, adding it in post-processing ? I can always make a sound / clap Cornercut in front of camera to get sound/video synced. 

How do people to this ?


----------



## PetrusQuber (Apr 4, 2021)

povlhp said:


> Hi,
> I am planning on making some youtube videos, both on english, and on danish as well.
> Just tried recording a simpler F2L guide, with bad sound, and tried to put sound on later. This is not as good, but would make it easier for produce multiple language versions of the same video. So I assume it has to be first shot sequences with OK sound, and then possible retake sequences and pick the best.
> 
> ...


I would just have two recording devices, one for video, one for audio, and either do it twice or voice over one. Syncing them shouldn’t be too hard if they start at roughly similar times.


----------



## UnknownEntity (May 29, 2021)

Hello everyone. I'm thinking of getting into the YouTube type of business, but I'm trying to think of a name. I want it based around cubing and can't think of any ideas. Could anyone help me brainstorm?


----------



## ruffleduck (May 30, 2021)

UnknownEntity said:


> Hello everyone. I'm thinking of getting into the YouTube type of business, but I'm trying to think of a name. I want it based around cubing and can't think of any ideas. Could anyone help me brainstorm?


Start from what you think is unique to you or what you like. For me, I use the ZZ method which is the reason why there's two Z's in my username.


----------



## povlhp (May 31, 2021)

UnknownEntity said:


> Hello everyone. I'm thinking of getting into the YouTube type of business, but I'm trying to think of a name. I want it based around cubing and can't think of any ideas. Could anyone help me brainstorm?


The Blocky Jockey - CubeBob Square Hands - 3x3 solver - CubeTwister, ... just use your use imagination. There is no algorithms for this  YouTubeCube aka U2Bcube


----------



## xyzzy (May 31, 2021)

Or you could do what I did: make up some long, nonsensical name and get basically zero attention. (No, don't actually do this if you're serious about it.)

(To be fair, mine wasn't originally meant to be a public YT channel, and certainly not one centred on cubing. From time to time, people here found out that I had it linked in my sig and watched like ten seconds of a video before closing the tab.)


----------



## Future (Jun 21, 2021)

hello, I've had my channel for a while now and I was wondering if you could subscribe. here is the link https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCA5QvuuE0gpEf5LWEYM7OFQ . Thank you in advance. And if you could tell me on how I can improve that would be great!


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jun 21, 2021)

nice channel name
I never subscribe to anyone, but if it makes you happy, i would subscribe if I would ever subscribe to a channel. but I won't


----------



## Waffles (Jun 22, 2021)

Yep that’s a pretty good channel name. Decent content too. Original.


----------



## Zain_A24 (Jun 22, 2021)

I guess The Cubing Couch is classed as a new YouTube channel.
For those that don't know, we collaborate with a bunch of cubing manufacturers and get early leaks, news and samples of upcoming cubes.

The channel will be to post our podcast episodes that we record every week.
First episode is launching in under 1 hour (13:00 GMT) and it will be a chill talk with myself and Mo.
We'll be inviting guests onto the podcast so some (at some point all) weeks will involve double-headers, with one news episode and one interview episode with our guest.

Feel free to subscribe for when Episode 1 releases, as well as our weekly news-filled, "you heard it here first" sort of content.


https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCiQgT_AlEm_BSPV2HVHhHxQ



We plan on releasing episodes on most major podcasting platforms, so you could also find us there.
Hope you enjoy.
Zain and Mo - The Cubing Couch.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Aug 3, 2021)

@teboecubes and @ZF slow are posting some neat stuff

teboecubes channel

zf slow channel


----------



## teboecubes (Aug 4, 2021)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> @teboecubes and @ZF slow are posting some neat stuff
> 
> teboecubes channel
> 
> zf slow channel


thanks for the shoutout!!


----------



## Swagrid (Aug 4, 2021)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> @teboecubes and @ZF slow are posting some neat stuff
> 
> teboecubes channel
> 
> zf slow channel


Ayyyyyy free shoutout ty


----------



## Cuber JH (Jan 11, 2022)

I started youtube channel recently. Please subscibe me so that I can grew more!

Link: https://youtube.com/channel/UCdVcLJasR4cUWJpkYcVUtlw


----------



## RisingShinx (Feb 14, 2022)

Do i have to be over 13 to create a youtube channel?


----------



## Tabe (Feb 14, 2022)

CuberDawnF2L said:


> Do i have to be over 13 to create a youtube channel?


Yes.


----------



## cuberswoop (Feb 14, 2022)

CuberDawnF2L said:


> Do i have to be over 13 to create a youtube channel?


If your Gmail is linked to your parents they can make one for you and you can upload to it.


----------



## RisingShinx (Feb 14, 2022)

Ah. Never mind. Will make one in a couple years time then. Thanks


----------



## Zain_A24 (Feb 15, 2022)

CuberDawnF2L said:


> Ah. Never mind. Will make one in a couple years time then. Thanks


There's loads of YouTubers under the age of 13. Definitely worth checking with an adult. You can always change the email later once you're older.
You don't have to show your face in your videos if that's ever a concern for your parents/carers. I'm sure you have a lot of fresh perspectives to bring to the YouCubing community, genuinely worth giving YouTube a shot.


----------



## RisingShinx (Feb 15, 2022)

Zain_A24 said:


> There's loads of YouTubers under the age of 13. Definitely worth checking with an adult. You can always change the email later once you're older.
> You don't have to show your face in your videos if that's ever a concern for your parents/carers. I'm sure you have a lot of fresh perspectives to bring to the YouCubing community, genuinely worth giving YouTube a shot.


Thanks, but i dont think my parents would let me either way. I will just wait for yhe future. Thanks tho


----------



## SpeedCubing RDJ (Feb 15, 2022)

Do check out my two channels: Speedcubing RDj and Cubing world records
the RDJ one should have auto correct


----------



## Siddhant Tijare (Feb 16, 2022)

i suscribed after seeing the videos


----------



## Caden Fisher (Mar 3, 2022)

Here’s my channel https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCVvk_R0oXJhlwCXwZZ7RKtA I’m hoping to put out daily vids for a while at least. Any tips will help. Thanks


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Mar 28, 2022)

https://youtube.com/channel/UCEx3B2DqndWWyYWHUrtxyRQ 

Not much, but I have an unboxing on the way. Please subscribe. Thanks


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Apr 24, 2022)

My channel makes quality content and tutorials, check it out! Subscribe as I want to grow my channel


----------



## Cubes Worldz (Jun 11, 2022)

Hi guys , I have a YouTube channel of rubik's cube . I post videos there . please check it out . https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC1Y0MhPuOMO75aB8ub7i


----------



## Multicubing (Jun 12, 2022)

My YouTube channel is https://www.youtube.com/c/Multicubing/ I am working on growing my channel. Have lots of content: speedsolves, challenge solves, and other fun/funny content! I'd appreciate it if you check it out!


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Jun 12, 2022)

My YouTube channel is https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCSStt2YbCGkWokngvj7NOcg/videos. I normally make comp vlogs and solve videos. Hope you like my channel!


----------



## CubeMaster7365 (Jul 21, 2022)

Hello Everyone,
Please sub to my channel Channel name - CubeMaster7365
All you have to do is go onto YouTube search up my channel name and click that subscribe button and hit that notification and like on all my vids.


----------



## Thom S. (Jul 22, 2022)

CubeMaster7365 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> Please sub to my channel Channel name - CubeMaster7365
> All you have to do is go onto YouTube search up my channel name and click that subscribe button and hit that notification and like on all my vids.


Way to get shadowbanned in a lot of peoples minds, also, self-adverts usually leads to dislikes...


----------



## Nevan J (Jul 22, 2022)

I also have a Youtube channel: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC3-RXHH6QQ__7aK4_Rs3HaA


----------



## baseballjello67 (Jul 27, 2022)

Just look at my signature..........

But, in all seriousness, I only have two vids, but I hope to upload some unboxings, tutorials, reconstructions, and solves!

Pls subscribe!


----------



## Jilli0 (Jul 27, 2022)

Please sub to me! I'm a shorts channel. 


https://youtube.com/channel/UCNNykQXY9zYZlrXXNYeTNJA


----------



## Jack Law (Jul 27, 2022)

u just got to visit my channel on my page its free and ya plus i stream once a month and will post soon but i lost my phone so i will might half to use my dads or something


----------



## Cubing Mania (Aug 29, 2022)

I will be making a Gan 12 review soon, subscribe to my youtube channel to see it.


----------



## Cubing Mania (Aug 29, 2022)

@Nevan J My youtube channel is Cubing Mania, I have 8 subscribers.


----------



## Cubing Mania (Aug 31, 2022)

Hello everyone! I would like to get a lot more subscribers than I already have. My YouTube channel is called Cubing Mania, I have 8 subscribers. Thank you!


----------



## CubeMaster7365 (Oct 5, 2022)

Sub to my channel DJPlayz Gaming


----------

